# Hagiotata hofmanni (Paraguay twig mantis)



## yen_saw (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## agent A (Nov 19, 2011)

looks a lot like popa spurca!

and u remember the genus name, YAY!!! i thought it was hestiasula hofmanni but i guess wikipedia isnt a good resource

very cool mantis, are they any different than popa as far as size and care?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 19, 2011)

agent A said:


> looks a lot like popa spurca!
> 
> and u remember the genus name, YAY!!! i thought it was hestiasula hofmanni but i guess wikipedia isnt a good resource
> 
> very cool mantis, are they any different than popa as far as size and care?


This is the first time I am keeping this species and I only have nymphs right now. From my observation so far the head and abdomen for this species is quite different from Popa sp. This species also need longer time to grow than Popa spurca.


----------



## gripen (Nov 19, 2011)

wow!!! looks like a combo of texas unicorn and popa spurca!!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 19, 2011)

gripen said:


> wow!!! looks like a combo of texas unicorn and popa spurca!!


There you go  H. hofmanni actually have two small 'horn' or teething, but smaller than Texas unicorn's horn.


----------



## gripen (Nov 19, 2011)

looking at them more they REALLY look like unicorns! everything about them looks like unicorns.


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 19, 2011)

WOW :blink: Nice mantis! Looks like a mix between a cryptic exotic species and a North American species. Nice colors inside the raptors as well.


----------



## jcal (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the look at this mantis. Very cool. Looks like a curious creature.


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice shots Yen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that is ADORABLE! Sign me up.

Looks like an Oxyopsis gracilis disguised as a Popa.

Would love to see these in person. Hope they are available soon.


----------



## gripen (Dec 6, 2011)

how are they?


----------



## minard734 (Dec 6, 2011)

How many yen does this cost? Bad joke?  my bad  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 7, 2011)

yes they are as cute as can be Yen! love the photos!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> How many yen does this cost? Bad joke?  my bad  .


I have heard that before, and thought it was funny


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2011)

I lost 3 individual the past week and couldn't figure out why.


----------



## gripen (Dec 7, 2011)

darn! how many left?


----------



## minard734 (Dec 7, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> I have heard that before, and thought it was funny


LOL It just popped into my head because I've been browsing asian beetle sites. Hahaha!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2011)

gripen said:


> darn! how many left?


About a dozen left.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 24, 2011)

Subadult female






subadult female's abdomen






subadult male











So one more molt :cowboy:


----------



## agent A (Dec 24, 2011)

Much larger wingbuds in subadult females of these guys than in popa, do females have full wings in this species?


----------



## gripen (Dec 24, 2011)

Spam sorry guys.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice! What a cool species.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Henry &amp; gripen.



agent A said:


> Much larger wingbuds in subadult females of these guys than in popa, do females have full wings in this species?


I have never seen any adult specimen yet for this species, my guess is female has full wings. Hopefully i should be able to see adult in few weeks.


----------



## agent A (Dec 24, 2011)

Let us know when u get adults  

As subadults r they any bigger than subadult popas?


----------



## gripen (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is a cool link from our german friends.http://www.mantodeenforum.info/index.php?page=Thread&amp;postID=38561&amp;highlight=Hagiotata#post38561


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 1, 2012)

My friend has some of these, I will get some pix of adult females for you guys. Cool cryptic species!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 1, 2012)

Man! In the first picture, it looks P.O.'ed!

What is the skin texture like?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The first subadult turn into adult female on new year day! :clap: 

Close to 7 cm






















The abdomen has black stripes, reminds me of the Arizona unicorn mantis _Pseudovates arizonae_.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice pics and cute mantis. Definitely has a little of the Unicorn look to the legs too.


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

Spam sorry guys.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Henry!

I hope to breed this species but currently i have a very female bias group so hopefully male will mature without issue and perform well.


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

how many moults for males and females?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks Henry!
> 
> I hope to breed this species but currently i have a very female bias group so hopefully male will mature without issue and perform well.


If you've got adult females before the males then you are on track for another great success! Best of luck!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2012)

gripen said:


> how many moults for males and females?


I was too lazy to count :sleeping:


Precarious said:


> If you've got adult females before the males then you are on track for another great success! Best of luck!


 Thanks Henry, hoping male molt out alright.


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice pics of a strange looking and handsome at-the-same-time Mantid, Yen. Good job again.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice job Yen!!! Great new years' day surprise! lol


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2012)

First adult male...yay!


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

Spam sorry guys.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, now the male REALLY looks like a brown/gray Unicorn (minus the horn). Cool new species.

Yen strikes again!

:clap: :sorcerer: :clap:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

First ooth from the female turning adult on Jan 1st.


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2012)

cool

is she mated?


----------



## gripen (Jan 23, 2012)

Spam sorry guys.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats on a neat new species Yen! Three weeks is a quick time to produce first ooth.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2012)

I really like the one pic of her abdomen, it is neato!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all!



agent A said:


> cool
> 
> is she mated?


Fingers crossed


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2012)

If only my popa would do that!

Any tips? I would literally pay u $5 to help me breed my popa, I really want to get a new generation of them and the adults r having trouble mating


----------



## gripen (Feb 21, 2012)

I am watching my male inflate his wings!


----------



## gripen (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Yen how are yours doing?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> Hey Yen how are yours doing?


They are doing great i have couple of females already on her third ootheca but so far nothing hatch


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully they hatch! I love how these things look!


----------



## gripen (Feb 24, 2012)

They are a nice species. They seem larger than texicorns. Can you confirm that Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2012)

gripen said:


> They are a nice species. They seem larger than texicorns. Can you confirm that Yen?


Actually the Texas unicorn is slightly larger and heavier built.


----------



## gripen (Feb 24, 2012)

yen_saw said:


> Actually the Texas unicorn is slightly larger and heavier built.


Interesting. Can you get a comparison pic?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2012)

gripen said:


> Interesting. Can you get a comparison pic?


I don't have both species on hand now.


----------



## gripen (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh ok.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 9, 2012)

The first ooth deposited on Jan 22th finally hatched, about 20+ nymphs. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah! Well done!


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 9, 2012)

congrats

Harry


----------



## agent A (Mar 9, 2012)

kinda looks like baby popa :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks you all. I was thinking this may need cool period to hatch. Hopefully better hatching rate for other oothecae from different females.


----------



## gripen (Mar 9, 2012)

Great job Yen! I'm still waiting on the female to moult to adult. This species seems very shy but docile. I love them!


----------



## EXOPET (Mar 9, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! any ooths likely to be for sale?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 12, 2012)

gripen said:


> Great job Yen! I'm still waiting on the female to moult to adult. This species seems very shy but docile. I love them!


Thanks gripen. Glad you like them.


EXOPET said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! any ooths likely to be for sale?


Thanks. I hope to have nymphs offer soon, it would be good to have previous experience in keeping Texas unicorn or Arizona unicorn but this species is not more difficult to breed if not easier.


----------



## gripen (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info on breeding.

Have you had any more hatches? If so what were the hatch rates?

My male eats a lot more than I expected. As an adult he can eat 2 BBs a day. That is way more than most males. But he is still skittish towards larger prey. That would lead me to believe that they would be communal like the other unicorns.


----------



## gripen (Mar 26, 2012)

Any updates Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 27, 2012)

As the warmer weather approaching fast and furious so as the ooth which starting to hatch. So far the highest hatching rate is 35 nymphs.


----------



## gripen (Mar 27, 2012)

Good to hear that Yen. What were the incubation conditions like? My female moulted to adult last week. When would you recommend pairing her up?


----------



## mantid_mike (Aug 10, 2012)

any care sheet for this species?


----------

